# 10g shrimp tank



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

First time aquascaping. First day of setup so any plant suggestions. The tufts of green on the wood is java moss.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i think you should add some rocks 

well what i like doing is getting rocks with a lot of depressions and cracks, then i would glue moss in those depressions and between cracks.


----------



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

yea i was thinking about adding rocks but the ones at luckys were pretty big. i'll add some rocks depending on if i can find a small one.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

lol don't buy rocks unless you cant find the ones you want

just look for them, put some vinegar to see if they contain limestone, if it fizzles then throw it away, if not throw it in a pot with salt water, boil for like 8 hours, then boil again with regular water, no salt, and then plop it in, it will save you $$$

been putting rocks from backyard for years, not one crazy chemical reaction


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> lol don't buy rocks unless you cant find the ones you want
> 
> just look for them, put some vinegar to see if they contain limestone, if it fizzles then throw it away, if not throw it in a pot with salt water, boil for like 8 hours, then boil again with regular water, no salt, and then plop it in, it will save you $$$
> 
> been putting rocks from backyard for years, not one crazy chemical reaction


If it fizzles give it to me!!! lol


----------



## jeff158 (May 27, 2009)

Lol I will, but unfortunately its still winter and I don't recall seeing any rocks in my yard


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkside said:


> If it fizzles give it to me!!! lol


lmao i think you can just buy some limestone from the quarries off of Kennedy.

the Quarries off of Kennedy and Steeles and further south before Finch I think sell rocks that are nice


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> lmao i think you can just buy some limestone from the quarries off of Kennedy.
> 
> the Quarries off of Kennedy and Steeles and further south before Finch I think sell rocks that are nice


The limestone is great for my Africans, actually I use base rock in those tanks that I have left over from my previous reef setups. In my planted setup I use chunks of granite that I bring home from the Cottage.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkside said:


> The limestone is great for my Africans, actually I use base rock in those tanks that I have left over from my previous reef setups. In my planted setup I use chunks of granite that I bring home from the Cottage.


really? what does the granite do? chemical wise?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> really? what does the granite do? chemical wise?


Its pretty much inert, though I think a couple of my pieces leech iron into the water, which isn't exactly a bad thing. I'll post a picture for those interested, in a new thread so we can taper off the derailment here. lol


----------

